# 10 % for profit and overhead. Do you charge it with a hard dollar sq. ft. price?



## whetstonepropaint (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it ok to add 10 %, for profit and overhead when you are bidding the job by the sq. Ft?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't bid any job by sq ft. My overhead is way more than 10% and I shoot for a 15-20% profit on all jobs.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

10% company profit after all other expenses is what you may want to factor. That includes materials, employees, insurances, rent, owner salary, etc. Charging by the square foot, to me, is a good idea. The only problem with doing that is you need to be in business awhile and do a bunch of jobs before you can figure out your efficiency, and average paint and sundry cost and lose money on some jobs. If you pick an arbitrary per s/f price without that, you're gonna take it on the chin.


----------



## whetstonepropaint (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate


----------

